# Kilominx timer?



## LockedCubing (Aug 7, 2020)

I want to find a kilominx timer or just a scramble generator, anybody know any?


----------



## Gan Fanboy (Aug 7, 2020)

you mean 1 with notation?


----------



## LockedCubing (Aug 7, 2020)

yeah, how else you gonna scramble?


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 7, 2020)

Срок регистрации домена закончился


This has random-state scrambles but not a timer. I don't think as of now that any timer has random-state scrambles built-in, so just switch tabs when you need to scramble.


----------



## LockedCubing (Aug 7, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Срок регистрации домена закончился
> 
> 
> This has random-state scrambles but not a timer. I don't think as of now that any timer has random-state scrambles built-in, so just switch tabs when you need to scramble.


what does flip mean? but thanks for the reply


----------



## qwr (Aug 7, 2020)

Can't you just use a standard megaminx scrambler?


----------



## LockedCubing (Aug 7, 2020)

qwr said:


> Can't you just use a standard megaminx scrambler?


rather have a dedicated kilominx scrambler/timer


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 7, 2020)

qwr said:


> Can't you just use a standard megaminx scrambler?


They aren't random-state


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 7, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Срок регистрации домена закончился
> 
> 
> This has random-state scrambles but not a timer. I don't think as of now that any timer has random-state scrambles built-in, so just switch tabs when you need to scramble.


Iirc that one actually pre-generates 1000 random-state scrambles and samples from those _with replacement_, so it's fairly likely to get repeat scrambles within 50-ish sampled scrambles.

See https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/one-answer-software-question-thread.50244/post-1379853 for an actual random-state scrambler. Notation is the same as the one used on SEE.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 7, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> Iirc that one actually pre-generates 1000 random-state scrambles and samples from those _with replacement_, so it's fairly likely to get repeat scrambles within 50-ish sampled scrambles.
> 
> See https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/one-answer-software-question-thread.50244/post-1379853 for an actual random-state scrambler. Notation is the same as the one used on SEE.



That's good to know, I didn't realize those scrambles were pre-determined. I was using some of their scramblers assuming they were random state.


----------



## qwr (Aug 7, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> They aren't random-state


does it matter? my guess is that with enough moves, you'll reach a pretty random state. although I don't know enough about group theory or Markov chains to say.


----------

